# LG 32LM6200 having Motion Sensing problem???



## gopiann (Nov 14, 2012)

hi i bought LG 32LM6200 from flipkart waiting for the product . Cost of that product i bought it is for 41799 + 500 flipkart gift voucher. Now offer is over and the price of this product in flipkart is 47,999 and no freebies from flipkart

Is this LG 32Lm6200 is having Motion Sensing problem???

HDTV with a WiiMote: Robert Finds One Major Flaw with LG's LM6200, and It's Not Motion Sensing! - YouTube


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 14, 2012)

I dont really think so.. I didn't buy that remote.. Gonna get it in December..


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 14, 2012)

gopiann said:


> hi i bought LG 32LM6200 from flipkart waiting for the product . Cost of that product i bought it is for 41799 + 500 flipkart gift voucher. Now offer is over and the price of this product in flipkart is 47,999 and no freebies from flipkart
> 
> Is this LG 32Lm6200 is having Motion Sensing problem???
> 
> HDTV with a WiiMote: Robert Finds One Major Flaw with LG's LM6200, and It's Not Motion Sensing! - YouTube



Are you asking if people have reported problems with the Magic Remote on the LM6200?  Or are you having problems with the remote yourself?  If you're having problems with your remote, describe the problem in a bit more detail, and I will try to troubleshoot with you!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## gopiann (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi sherlock is this product can play both anamorphic (side by side) and anaglyph  videos and also can we play this through USB. I got TV today and demo guy will be here maybe on friday or saturday


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 15, 2012)

gopiann said:


> Hi sherlock is this product can play both anamorphic (side by side) and anaglyph  videos and also can we play this through USB. I got TV today and demo guy will be here maybe on friday or saturday



Yes, the LM6200 is capable of playing all side-by-side 3D videos, and any TV is capable of playing anaglyph 3D -- you just have to make sure you have the red/blue anaglyph 3D glasses handy.  In addition, whether or not you can play it via USB will depend on what the file format is.  The LM6200 will play most .avi files (Xvid, DivX) and .mkv files, which comprise of most of the video file formats.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 15, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Yes, the LM6200 is capable of playing all side-by-side 3D videos, and any TV is capable of playing anaglyph 3D -- you just have to make sure you have the red/blue anaglyph 3D glasses handy.  In addition, whether or not you can play it via USB will depend on what the file format is.  The LM6200 will play most .avi files (Xvid, DivX) and .mkv files, which comprise of most of the video file formats.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Will it play the video directly or we have to use some external media player for this?


----------



## gopiann (Nov 16, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Yes, the LM6200 is capable of playing all side-by-side 3D videos, and any TV is capable of playing anaglyph 3D -- you just have to make sure you have the red/blue anaglyph 3D glasses handy.  In addition, whether or not you can play it via USB will depend on what the file format is.  The LM6200 will play most .avi files (Xvid, DivX) and .mkv files, which comprise of most of the video file formats.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!




Is it necessary to have this red/blue anaglyph glasses  other than the  glasses issued by LG. i mean with the glasses issued by manufacturer cant we see this anaglyph 3D????


----------



## gopiann (Nov 18, 2012)

hi Sherlock  i got the TV . I calibrated the settings which you have provided in other thread. Picture is really good but motion of the picture is fast .
what are the setting i have to made for that to display normal


----------



## abhidev (Nov 18, 2012)

gopiann said:


> hi Sherlock  i got the TV . I calibrated the settings which you have provided in other thread. Picture is really good but motion of the picture is fast .
> what are the setting i have to made for that to display normal



I guess you'll have to switch-off tru-motion...

Also I haven't bought the magic remote...will get it when I setup my wifi router.

@LGWRSherlock : When you turn on 3D feature...it has like different options where the video is split into two...what is that for...sadly the demo guy was useless and didn;t know many of its feature.


----------



## gopiann (Nov 18, 2012)

thanks for the help bro


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 19, 2012)

abhidev said:


> I guess you'll have to switch-off tru-motion...
> 
> Also I haven't bought the magic remote...will get it when I setup my wifi router.
> 
> @LGWRSherlock : When you turn on 3D feature...it has like different options where the video is split into two...what is that for...sadly the demo guy was useless and didn;t know many of its feature.



If the picture is split into two, that means while the input source is a 3D video file, the TV is not reading it as such.  This is what you would see if you were to play a 3D Bluray on a regular 2D TV.  Trying turning the 3D setting off then on again, and let me know if that helps.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## gopiann (Nov 20, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> If the picture is split into two, that means while the input source is a 3D video file, the TV is not reading it as such.  This is what you would see if you were to play a 3D Bluray on a regular 2D TV.  Trying turning the 3D setting off then on again, and let me know if that helps.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



this is happens when im watching cable tv not 3d


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 20, 2012)

gopiann said:


> this is happens when im watching cable tv not 3d



Is the 3D setting turned off?  That may be the culprit.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

